# My son's first turkey



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

My 12 year old son Isaac and I were both able to draw LE turkey tags this year. Mine was for the Southern unit and his, for the central unit. When I got home from my hunt, his success became priority number one. We hit it pretty hard several days. I was even able to convince my wife that skipping school for a couple of days was in his best interest. After several close calls and plenty of birds called in, he became a bit more serious that we get a bird killed. He told me that he was now willing to kill a Jake if we should get the chance.

We were given that chance. With two days left in the hunt and we found our way back out into the woods. After a quick set up, almost immediately we had birds responding to our calls and moving in. Long story short, he killed a Jake at 20 yards. I wasn't able to film it, as I got pinned down by some hens and wasn't able to move an inch, which was a bummer. I was only able to take pictures after the smoke settled. It was an absolute blast and we were both beyond thrilled! By the way, we love to eat them almost as much as we love to hunt them!







By the way, we like to eat them almost as much as we like to hunt them. The breast meat we typically will do a simple marinade and grill. The legs however can be extremely tough and need a bit more prep and care. I made this dish for me and my sons and there was not a scrap left. Turkey legs and black beans on a bed of rice. It was wonderful!

Bryce






I posted this on the same thread that I had started from my hunt, but thought it might get over looked by most. Sorry if you're reading this twice.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats to you and your son! That food looks mighty tasty.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your son. man that looks good


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats awesome congrats to both of you!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

great bird! I love chasing thunder chickens in the mountains.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Way to go. That is awesome. I'd love to hear more about your marinade. My dad got his first turkey this LE season. It was a fun hunt. We are now trying to decide on the best way to cook the breasts.


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

That is awesome. I'd love to hear more about your marinade.

Bow Hunter Mojo:

Congratulations to your Dad.

The marinade I use is one of my own concoctions. I don't have specific measurements for any of the ingredients, I just go for it. So I'll give you the closest I can get to having it be accurate.

I start by putting about a table spoon of brown sugar in a bowl, add one table spoon of olive oil, one and a half table spoons of soy sauce and a cup of Mt Dew. Mix well enough to allow the sugar to dissolve. When you add the soda, it will foam up pretty good, so be sure to have a large enough bowl so it will not spill over. Then, add the turkey and throw it in the fridge for a bit. It only needs about an hour or two. Any longer than that and I find that you can't really taste the turkey. I would usually eat it without the marinade, but my wife likes it to have a bit of flavor that she is somewhat familiar with.

Good luck.

Bryce


----------

